# Messer schärfen



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2011)

Moin,#h

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem wirklich gutem Wetzstahl.
Der Preis ist zweitrangig,da die Messer schon einer gehobenen Preisklasse angehören.
Hat jemand eine* gute Empfehlung? :m*


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Den hier:
http://www.kontor-bauer.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3839
 habe ich mir mal vor etwa 35 Jahren zugelegt und seitdem tut der zuverlässig seinen Job!
Anfangs hat der noch Rillen und nimmt eigentlich fast schon zuviel Material mit, dass gibt sich dann mit den Jahren.
So ist meiner auch immer noch mangnetisiert, worauf es schließlich ankommt. 
Obwohl ich den schon oft nicht gerade Regelgerecht eingesetzt habe,vom Fische abschlagen, bis zum in den Schraubstock einspannen (vorsichtig), um den Knorpel aus z.B. Hirschohren auszulösen.
Ich behaupte mal, wenn man nicht unbedingt Großmetzger ist, hält der Lebenslang!
Übrigends gibt es den ach billiger so um 65€ nur der Link tut es nicht.

Taxidermist


----------



## Franky (18. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Dickoron classic (Saphirzug), 30 cm in oval - unterschreib ich sofort und mach noch ein Kringel untendrunter  Ist "DER" Wetzstahl schlechthin! Ich hab mir bei der (Groß)fleischerei in meiner alten Heimat damals einen gekauft und dann 6 oder 7 Stück in die Weltgeschichte weiterverbreitet :m


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Moin,#h
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem wirklich gutem Wetzstahl.
> Der Preis ist zweitrangig,da die Messer schon einer gehobenen Preisklasse angehören.
> Hat jemand eine* gute Empfehlung? :m*


 
Welche Härte haben denn Deine Messer? Die harten Damast-Stähle gehen auf einem Stahl nicht mehr vernünftig.
Dann bist Du mit einem guten Keramikstab besser bedient.

Wenn Sie von der Härte her passen schließe ich mich gerne Franky seiner Stahlempfehlung an.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*



			
				FisherMan66;3486487[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Welche Härte haben denn Deine Messer? Die harten Damast-Stähle gehen auf einem Stahl nicht mehr vernünftig.*[/COLOR]
> Dann bist Du mit einem guten Keramikstab besser bedient.
> 
> Wenn Sie von der Härte her passen schließe ich mich gerne Franky seiner Stahlempfehlung an.


 


Es sind keine Damast dabei,aber z.T. ATS 34. Könnte sogar noch etwas härter als Damast sein.
Die meisten dürften bei 56-58 Rockwell liegen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Wenn Du Dir komplett unsicher bist, dann wende Dich doch vielleicht mal an den Messerhersteller, welche Empfehlung er für seine Messer ausspricht. 

Die harten Damaststähle liegen bei über 60° Rockwell. Die meisten guten Gebrauchsmesser um die 55-58° Rockwell. Der Dickoron sollte es also schaffen, den Schneidgrat wieder aufzurichten.
Keramikstäbe tragen auch gleichzeitig immer ein wenig Material ab - Du schärfst also auch immer und zeihst nicht nur ab.


----------



## Franky (18. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie hart die "3-Lagen-Laminierter-Rostfreier-Stahl"-Klingen aus Holmedal sind, aber selbst die sind vom Dickie problemlos wieder "scharf" gemacht worden. Bislang habe ich von dem Ding noch nichts runterschnitzen können, auch nicht mit der "Carbonstahlklinge" aus dem gleichen obigen Haus sowie der französischen Klappmesservariante...


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie hart die "3-Lagen-Laminierter-Rostfreier-Stahl"-Klingen aus Holmedal sind, aber selbst die sind vom Dickie problemlos wieder "scharf" gemacht worden. Bislang habe ich von dem Ding noch nichts runterschnitzen können, auch nicht mit der "Carbonstahlklinge" aus dem gleichen obigen Haus sowie der französischen Klappmesservariante...


 


Dann sollte der empfohlene Stahl wohl ausreichen,danke.#6


----------



## mathei (18. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

hey. war froh so ein thema zu entdecken. allerdings suche ich ein optimales schärfgerät. kann einer eins empfehlen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Lies mal hier dazu:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sserevent-bei-messer-maurer-in-heilbronn.html


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28dHENDuFu8
Lediglich beim Anbringen eines Grundschliffs kommt man damit an die Grenzen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Also ich habe mittlerweile seit gut 10 Jahren das große Set von Lansky und ein paar dazu gekaufte Extrasteine(Saphirepolierstein, Diamant, Arkansas...) und muss sagen, ein klasse Schleifset:
http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=DwnITpCzO8iesAadmt3aDQ&ved=0CHMQ8wIwAg

Vorteil davon ist, dass man damit, vom Grundschliff verpassen, über Schneidgeometrie komplett ändern, bis hin zu Messer rasiermesserscharf bekommen, alles machen kann und es ist einfach.
Der Nachteil besteht darin, dass wenn man ein nicht völlig saustumpfes Messer hat, es mit anderen Systemen wesentlich schneller zu schärfen geht.
Daher wollte ich noch ein anderes Schärftool haben und meine Frau schenkte mir da genau das richtige, vor einem Monat zum Hochzeitstag, den Spyderco Triangle Sharpmaker, den christian36 ja auch empfahl.

Meiner Ansicht nach das beste Schärfsystem am Markt, für das was man so braucht. Das Teil ist idiotensicher, unheimlich vielseitig, klasse in der Qualität und bringt granatenmäßig gute Ergebnisse. Mit dem Ding bekommt man Sparschälerklinge über Stechbeitel und Schere, sowie allmögliche Messer rattenscharf.
Dazu gibt's zum Nach- und dazukaufen noch ultrafeine Stäbe, welche mit Diamant usw....sehr geil.

Das Lansky- Set brauche ich seither vorerst nicht mehr. Es ist damit nicht überflüssig, aber man braucht eben selten 'nen komplett neuen Grundschliff.


----------



## thanatos (20. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

die Art ein Messer zu schleifen richtet sich immer nach der Qualität des 
Stahls.Gebrauchsmesser bekommen beim Hersteller in der Regel einen Schneidwinkel von 32 Grad (Rasiermesser 12 Grad )etwa so schleife ich 
meine Messer um .Ob man das mit ner Maschine oder auf Abziehsteinen
macht ist unerheblich.Einen Schleifgrat den man aufrichten muß gibt es
bei mir nicht,den entferne ich auf der Schabbelscheibe.BeiStählen über 
58Hrc ist bei sachgemäßer Benutzung ein Abziehen zwischen durch
kaum nötig.Übliche Filtiermesser wie Martini tragen diesen Winkel natürlich nicht .Darum verringere ich den Winkel auf der Schwabbelscheibe 
bis bei der Schnittprobe (in Lindenholz)die Schneide nicht mehr kippt.
Diese Messer lassen sich gut mit einem Stahl abziehen,verlieren dabei aber 
den Optimahlwinkel so das sie je nach Gebrauch öfter nach geschliffen werden müssen.Mein Wetzstahl ist etwa 20 Jahre alt recht "seifig"und daher optimal zum Nachziehen ,er hat mal 12 Mark gekostet (Herbertz)
Ein Messer muß Rasieren (wenn ich geschliffen habe ist mein linker Arm in der Regel kahl und wenn es mal ein paar Messer mehr sind zum Teil auch meine Beine


----------



## Seemannsgarn (22. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Die Wetzstähle von Dick sind zu empfehlen ! Nimm aber einen langen dann hast du für alle Zeiten und Messer ruhe.
Sind zwar Teuer aber gut. Die Keramischen sind in meinen Augen auch sehr grob und nehmen zuviel Material ab.


----------



## da Poser (22. November 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Ich habe mich seinerzeit für europäische Kochmesser aus Solingen und gegen asiatische Schneidwaren entschieden.

Weil ich das letzte Quentchen Schärfe welches asiatische Topmesser bieten eh nicht ausnutzen kann, habe ich die pflegeleichtere Variante gewählt.

Das Schleiffen erledige ich mit einem 1000/3000er Kombi-Wasserstein und einem blauem belgischen Brocken (ca.5500er Körnung).

Das Wetzen mit einem Ehrenstahl von Dick, der bis auf den Griff identisch ist mit dem Dick Dickoron Saphirzug 30cm oval.
Der kostete damals wie heute 57,-€ bei http://www.markus-heucher.de/shop3/index.php/cat/c23_DICK.html

Alternativ kann man da auch den hervorragenden Isler Topcut für 41,-€ bekommen.

€: Sry, Preise sind zuzüglich MWST, aber selbst für 69,-€ ist der Ehrenstahl da echt ein Schnäppchen. Der kostet bei vielen anderen Händlern leicht mal über 100,-€


----------



## AngelKrieger (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Ich verwende einen alten Wetzstein für eine Sense für den groben Schliff,und einen Speckstein zum abzihen von Schnitzmessern für den Feinschliff.Recht preisgünstig aber funktioniert.
Verwende gelegentlich auch Keramikmesser.Werden aber bei oftmahliger Berührung mit Gräten auch schnell stumpf.
Habe leider trotz vieler Versuche noch nichts gefunden sie zu schärfen. Vielleicht hat einer von Euch damit Erfahrung?


----------



## Seemannsgarn (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Da wird nur eine Diamantfeile oder ein guter Bandschleifer helfen. Bandschleifer deshalb weil Keramik mehr Wärme vertragen kann als Stahl .


----------



## Kuddel89 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Wollte hier mal fragen ob jemand nen Kombi-Schleifstein empfehlen kann?


----------



## AngelKrieger (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Diamantfeile habe ich schon probiert, ist noch zu grob. Bandschleifer ist noch eine Idee.Werde mir mal ganz feines oder Naßschleifpapier besorgen.Berichte Dir über Ergebnis.
Danke


----------



## cube (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Ich suche auch ne möglichkeit die kostengünstig is und wo man auch mit wenig erfahrung sein messer anstendig schärfen kann. bissher habe ichs immer schleifen lassen beim schuhmacher wurde auch sehr gut aber is auf dauer auf doof...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Spyderco Triangle Sharpmaker.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Messer schärfen*

Oder alternativ das lanskyset. Besser aber man lernt das arbeiten it einem Wetzstahl. Geschliffen werden muß ein Messer max. einmal Pro saison aber das auch nur wenn man Profifiletierer ist. Ich filetiere rund eine Tonne Fisch in der Saison eher etwas mehr  aber mehr als einmal schärfe ich das Messer nie, allerdings benutze ich täglich den Abziehstahl.


----------

